# March Surf Fishing



## bsummers12 (Feb 3, 2013)

The Wife and I are making a trip to Indian Beach the 2nd week of March. I would hopefully like to fish a few days out of the week between retirement house hunting along the isle. I normally fish at Ft. Macon when we go in Aug and Sept. This is the first trip for us in March and I was just wondering what to expect fishing wise and if I should change up my baits during this time?

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## monarchwr (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey we have a place at Indian beach behind the save a stop I usually fish in surf right there and have lots of luck a Lil early but have caught hatter as blues the end of march if it lucky they may show up get fresh mullet in the sound to use


----------



## monarchwr (Mar 11, 2009)

Phone messed that message up hopefully u can understand


----------



## bsummers12 (Feb 3, 2013)

Good old autocorrect....Yeah I think I understood your post. Might just have to hit the sound side and see what happens.

Thanks.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

We bought a place on topsail island two years ago. It was owned by the bank. Ready to go to auction. We made a really low offer. They countered with a higher really low offer. We got it and put 40 g's into it. But now its finished. We have a lot less than I would ever thought posible in a oceanfront townhouse. Find a realtor who deals in forecloser and short sales. There are some good deals out there, good luck finding your housd


----------



## bsummers12 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks Don. We are looking from EI up to Oriental. Hopefully with water front or close by so I can drop the boat in.


----------



## Kurt Schanck (Feb 22, 2013)

We'll be there last week in march. Im hoping there will be something for my Dad and I to catch off the beach


----------



## bsummers12 (Feb 3, 2013)

Kurt Schanck said:


> We'll be there last week in march. Im hoping there will be something for my Dad and I to catch off the beach


Kurt, I hope we both have some luck. Think I might hit Ft Macon and the sound side a few days. BIP will be open on the 15th if you like pier fishing.


----------



## Kurt Schanck (Feb 22, 2013)

Iv used gotchya lures for blues in the orange beach al area. But what do people use for blues and red fish as far as artificials go here? Im assuming pearimid sinker rigs for live bait from the surf. Cant wait tired of snow and ice


----------



## monarchwr (Mar 11, 2009)

Go to sound side throw cast net plenty of mullet minnows Use whole or cut th in half then go to the surf and use the bait on fish finder rig or double rig and u will catch plenty big blues will be in the surf in a few months


----------



## bsummers12 (Feb 3, 2013)

monarchwr said:


> Go to sound side throw cast net plenty of mullet minnows Use whole or cut th in half then go to the surf and use the bait on fish finder rig or double rig and u will catch plenty big blues will be in the surf in a few months



Thanks will give it a try.


----------



## ChasinTails27 (Oct 4, 2012)

monarchwr said:


> Go to sound side throw cast net plenty of mullet minnows Use whole or cut th in half then go to the surf and use the bait on fish finder rig or double rig and u will catch plenty big blues will be in the surf in a few months


what is the best hook to use for blues? and what size is best?


----------



## bsummers12 (Feb 3, 2013)

Asking some of the locals, it seems that shrimp is the bait of choice right now. I hit Ft. Macon the other evening and the only thing caught was skates. Hopefully it'll pick up for others in a week or so.


----------

